# Hydraulische Bremse an BMX?



## Ted (2. Oktober 2005)

Ist es möglich, eine Hydraulische Bremse an ein BMX zu basteln, ohne auf den Rotor verzichten zu müssen? Für hinten würde ich dann die Mechanische lassen, aber geht das für vorn?

Es gibt zwei verschiedene Bremshalter, manche sind weiter oben 
an der Gabel sind 
http://www.fahrrad-speicher.de/images/imagecache/Felt-Odyssey-Gabel--Flatlan.jpg
http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/images/products/big/3410.jpg
(u-Brake)

und welche, die etwas weiter unten sind
https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s355974...h=F6r/images/BMX_._V-Br.gr_351105_254x290.jpg
(v-Brake)


Jetzt habe ich das problem, dass ich eine U habe, und man mir sagte, dass man Hydraulische Bremsen nur auf V Sockel aufschrauben kann... Stimmt das so, oder wollter der mich nur loswerden, weil es zwar möglich ist, aber ne menge Arbeit macht?


----------



## machtsgut (2. Oktober 2005)

Ted schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es möglich, eine Hydraulische Bremse an ein BMX zu basteln, ohne auf den Rotor verzichten zu müssen? Für hinten würde ich dann die Mechanische lassen, aber geht das für vorn?
> 
> Es gibt zwei verschiedene Bremshalter, manche sind weiter oben
> an der Gabel sind
> ...




jo, ne magura hs33 geht mir einigen umbauarbeiten ans bmx (u-brake)...benutz sufu oder blätter zurück, gabs erst vor kurzem....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.T (2. Oktober 2005)

Bei Ubrake musst du die Aufnahmeschellen der HS33 "verkertherum" einbauen. Bei Vbrake sockeln müsste das ganz normal funktioniren. Am besten berorgst du dir einen alten Vollmetallbremshebel (also nicht den ganzen wirklich nur den hebel) und gehst mit der Rohrzange bei, weil er so wie er sit mest nicht auf den BMX Lenker passt!
Greez!
T:


----------



## Flatpro (2. Oktober 2005)

is möglich, hs33 .. hab ich schon gesehen


----------



## UrbanJumper (2. Oktober 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich schon gesehen


ich auch, sah nicht gut aus und sollte an keinem BMX zu sehen sein


----------



## billi (2. Oktober 2005)

ich habs und finds sau geil , das ding is nur das man dan den lenker nicht so gut kürzen kann weil der bremshebel recht lang ist , aber da lass ich mir noch was einfallen


----------

